# I love my wife and want her back.



## cosmo21

***

#


----------



## GuyInColorado

Find what you're up against. Sounds like she found another man. Did you neglect her? Having sex often? A woman just doesn't leave for no good reason.


----------



## joannacroc

cosmo21 said:


> I've been married only a year and 4 months. My wife and I have each have young children of our own and most of the time, these three children are at our house. *Some things have happened, going back a ways, that are now causing my wife to want a divorce*. She said she still loves me but that we are "incompatible." I love her more than words can say, and have been trying to have serious conversations with her about reconciliation, to no avail. Same goes for going to see a marriage counselor; she is refusing to do so. In fact, she is avoiding me & aims to move out of the house. I believe in my heart our marriage can be saved, but it takes both of us to make that happen. Can anyone offer any tips on reconciliation?


Did you do something or did something "happen" to you?


----------



## Diana7

WHy did she so recently marry you if she thinks you are incompatible?
What happened to change things?


----------



## ulyssesheart

Joe Friday only wanted the facts.

It is Saturday in our Cosmos. But Joe's demands stay in effect until 12-pm tonight.

FYI: We accept Sloppy Joes, too. We have plenty of napkins and plenty of crying towels. 

Fire from the hip or the lip.


----------



## 225985

Did you "happen " to cheat on her? Or physically or emotionally abuse her?

I suspect yes since you purposefully did not say what happened.


----------



## GusPolinski

cosmo21 said:


> I've been married only a year and 4 months. My wife and I have each have young children of our own and most of the time, these three children are at our house. *Some things have happened, going back a ways, that are now causing my wife to want a divorce.* She said she still loves me but that we are "incompatible." I love her more than words can say, and have been trying to have serious conversations with her about reconciliation, to no avail. Same goes for going to see a marriage counselor; she is refusing to do so. In fact, she is avoiding me & aims to move out of the house. I believe in my heart our marriage can be saved, but it takes both of us to make that happen. Can anyone offer any tips on reconciliation?


What kinds of things?


----------



## aine

If you cannot be open with a group of strangers in an anonymous forum, then I can only guess as to why your wife wants out. We cannot help you if you do not share.


----------



## 225985

aine said:


> If you cannot be open with a group of strangers in an anonymous forum, then I can only guess as to why your wife wants out. We cannot help you if you do not share.




OP deleted his initial post and left


----------



## lifeistooshort

Since the OP deleted his initial post and hasn't been back this thread is now closed.

He can PM A mod to have it reopened.


----------

